# problems inserting stem - eta 2824-2



## jkep (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to re-insert the crown and stem back into my 2824-2 movement, but having a hard time getting the stem to stay in place. Should I be pushing the release pusher while inserting the stem? or is it strictly having the stem in the right positioning that will allow it to click back into place without pushing the release?

I've been following the below tutorial but no luck:

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSc...nt/WS 11 How to remove and replace a movt.htm

I've been trying not to put too much pressure while pushing the stem into the movement but wondering now if it is needed to get the stem back in correctly. It did require a good amount of wiggling to get it out initially.

Anybody have experience with this movement? Any advice or tips will be very much appreciated.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Both


----------



## jkep (Nov 28, 2008)

i read that if you press the stem release too far in, that it may dislodge some of the mechanics of the keyless works. i saw that this was the case when i disassembled the movement. it works for the most part but having some issues with the manual winding. i guess i'll keep at it to see if i can get this resolved.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jkep said:


> i read that if you press the stem release too far in, that it may dislodge some of the mechanics of the keyless works. i saw that this was the case when i disassembled the movement. it works for the most part but having some issues with the manual winding. i guess i'll keep at it to see if i can get this resolved.


It sounds like the clutch gear has fallen out of place. You will likely have to remove the hands, dial and date wheel to access the dislodged parts to out them back in place.
One thing you can try first is to hold the watch with the dial facing up and gently tapping the watch with your finger. Sometimes this will allow the pert to fall back into place. Try inserting the stem while the watch is in the dial up position. If that doesn't work, it will require the more drastic disassembly to fix it :-(


----------



## jkep (Nov 28, 2008)

hey alpha-getty,

thanks for the reply.

i currently have the hands and face removed and working on getting the assembly right. i can get it to the point where the movement is re-assembled and functions correctly, but at about 10 turns of winding, the castle gear disengages from the crown gear and the crown turns freely.

is there a diagram of some sort that i can reference for the assembly? haven't been able to find anything online.

this was the best i could find - 
http://www.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium0038

i'm pretty close to getting everything working again. i'm just hoping i didn't damage any of the parts while initially trying to get the stem in.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jkep said:


> hey alpha-getty,
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You're getting close. The castle lever has to sit firmly in the slot on the castle gear. If it is popping out(causing free wheeling) then the lever may be damaged or sprung. I was told that this is a weak spot on the caliber :-(


----------



## jkep (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks again alpha-g.

i took a closer look at the castle lever and you were right. it wasn't sitting right within the gear. got everything working now and am pretty happy i didn't ruin the watch.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jkep said:


> thanks again alpha-g.
> 
> i took a closer look at the castle lever and you were right. it wasn't sitting right within the gear. got everything working now and am pretty happy i didn't ruin the watch.


Excellent! I love it when things go right. Your patience won out and now your watch is healthy again :-!


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm having the same "issues", but why the hell didn't it just do the same thing all over again when you re-cased it all back up, and how can one avoid the issue to start with?


----------



## phopwood (Oct 12, 2009)

I have recently had the same problem with my wifes ORIS, I put it together and it all worked well for about 10 hand set pull and then started free wheeling. So I have ordered most of the keyless works parts so I can replace the parts. But when i look at the parts I they all look good.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Get in the habit of pulling the crown out to the first position before you remove the stem. It often makes insertion easier.


----------



## kset51 (May 6, 2011)

The 2000 series ETA movements have a nasty habit of the clutch wheel slipping out from under the clutch lever when the stem is removed in the wind position. The stem should be pulled out to the setting position and the set lever axle pushed gently or it will hang up and not hold the stem in.



jkep said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to re-insert the crown and stem back into my 2824-2 movement, but having a hard time getting the stem to stay in place. Should I be pushing the release pusher while inserting the stem? or is it strictly having the stem in the right positioning that will allow it to click back into place without pushing the release?
> 
> ...


----------



## SolitarySoul (Feb 1, 2009)

dacattoo said:


> Get in the habit of pulling the crown out to the first position before you remove the stem. It often makes insertion easier.


Also, when you push the lever while pulling on the stem, push VERY gently... only enough to release the stem, no more.


----------

